# Update on Chance



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I wanted to let you guys know up front what was going on with Chance. I'm feeling a little guilty about this because at one time I was shamelessly pleading here for donations since it seemed pretty certain he would require expensive FHO surgery.



I'll try and just summarize the main things without going in to all the back and forth discussions between Peg & I and 2 local vets here, plus Mary at Maltese Rescue. Anyway, to get to the point we have decided no surgery will be done on Chance (at least in the near term).



The basic reason we are not doing anything is that after Max, Rocky, and Chance got over whatever the viral thing was they all had, we have seen some amazing physical improvements in him.



When we first got Chance, he was not even trying to use that right rear leg. He was so meek and weak that if you put him down, he frequently would just stand there and either not walk at all or walk very slowly. It took 2 weeks before he was up to going up and down our stairs. It was only in the last few weeks that we have seen him start jumping up on our sofa... instead of coming over and waiting for us to pick him up. Within the last week or so, he has even stared jumping up on our bed.



It turns out that Rocky and Max are pretty good Physical Therapist's ...











Especially since early January when everyone was finally over the flu, let's just say that there is almost endless play going on somewhere are here. The intensity level and amount of play has now leveled off but for a while, every few days we would see some new little indication that Chance was getting stronger and stronger. He is amazing now to watch because there are times of the day that he just runs and runs and runs. It is not unusual now that after a while, Max gets tired of all the play and comes over to me and wants me to pick him up so Chance can't bug him!



We have noticed that after he just runs himself into the ground, that right rear leg touches the ground almost normally when he walks. There are times when he still favors it some, but only one time has he ever yelped indicating that he was in pain.



The FHO surgery, at least as it would apply to Chance, would not correct his condition. He is stuck with this for the rest of his life as a result of whatever trauma caused the breaks plus the total lack of medical care at that critical time when it may have made a difference. All the FHO was ever intended to do was to maybe increase his pain free range of motion... and he seems to have taken care of that on his own.



We have even looked at the possibility of a hip replacement... but it seems even that option is not viable for a dog his size.



Anyway, Mary had asked me to write something up on Chance and provide pictures she could use in an adoption listing. We did this Saturday morning before we starting spending time at all of our local hospitals...











The following is the text which I supplied to Mary. We are pretty wordy and Mary may edit the heck out of it but I wanted you all to get the story from me first before you perhaps started jumping to your own conclusions.

========================

<span style="font-family:Times">We do not know his breed, but suspect he is a Terrier mix.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve, I haven't been doing much replying since Chloe's death but I am so glad to read your update!! Chance is one heck of a dog, isn't he? You, Peg, Max and Rocky have worked your wonders on him,


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve, I haven't been doing much replying since Chloe's death but I am so glad to read your update!! Chance is one heck of a dog, isn't he? You, Peg, Max and Rocky have worked your wonders on him,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I know... such a downer. Do you know if Dede is likely to come back and participate eventually?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm thinking of my son and DIL. They were here over a holiday weekend, when my son's Jack Russel mix, squished her way, in between, Joplin, Sammie and Frankie. My son said, "Look at Millie, trying to fit in with the 'white' chicks"
















Steve ~ Chance is one of our own. And his medical bills are substantial as it is. We, as group, will see to it that he is well and happy. I love him dearly. Are you kidding, just look at that face









Hey, if Chance isn't quite sure what he is, then good for him for choosing to be a "Malt". I don't blame him


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg,

Good for you guys. Sound like you have done a terrific job with Chance!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What wonderful people! It is overwhelming how many caring folks there are and how lucky we are to be apart of SM. My husband and I appreciate you and all that you do for these sweet babies.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The way Chance's "second chance" is going so far - I bet he ends up in a wonderful home and will live happily ever after. Thanks, both of you, for being so caring.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just loved reading how well Chance is doing and it's all thanks to you Steve, Peg, Max and Rockie. How could he not get better with such caring folks as you. I truly hope that Chance goes to a loving forever home, he sure deserves it after all he has been through


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=330125
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know Steve. I hope so.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for giving Chance a shot at life again. 
I am sad to think of the pain he has gone thru







. I hope he is not in pain now and gets a good home.








Good thing I don't own acreage or I would have a herd of dogs like him...









It is hard to concentrate and post for many of us after Chloe's journey,






















I think alot of people are reading, but are grieving and have no energy to reply on alot of posts, so please keep us updated!


----------

